# Did my first non family photo shoot



## Canuckphotos (Oct 3, 2017)

Took a couple out for some maternity photos and played around with PS and LR to get this stunning photo. Quite proud of myself [emoji4]

Don’t be too harsh 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 3, 2017)

One of a few situations when selective colouring makes sense. Well done.


----------



## Destin (Oct 3, 2017)

I’m not a fan of selective color in general, so I don’t like that aspect of the photo. I’m also not a huge fan of the composition, I don’t like that her face and some hair are included but are awkwardly cropped. The lighting is pretty dappled from being in spotty shade so while some parts are nearly blown out (white part of the shoes) other parts are clipping the blacks because they’re underexposed. Overall, the dappled lighting has you losing a lot of detail and that detracts from the image. 

So overall I’m not a huge fan of this image, however it’s a good start. We all start somewhere and if you keep practicing and posting work here, you will improve rapidly. Best of luck and I look forward to seeing your future work!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2017)

It's definitely more appropriate than many uses of selective colour, but at the end of the day, selective colour is an advertising technique, intended to draw the eye to a product, not a photographic one.  Because both parents are wearing dark tones, individual details are getting lost, and I think this image might actually be stronger in colour.  You've got some really nice lighting on the shoes, so I would suggest a version where you maintain the colour and accentuate the shoes with lighting rather than selective colour.

Also, for shots like this, consider turning the mother a little further from the camera in order to accentuate the pregnancy.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 3, 2017)

tirediron said:


> It's definitely more appropriate than many uses of selective colour, but at the end of the day, selective colour is an advertising technique, intended to draw the eye to a product, not a photographic one.  Because both parents are wearing dark tones, individual details are getting lost, and I think this image might actually be stronger in colour.  You've got some really nice lighting on the shoes, so I would suggest a version where you maintain the colour and accentuate the shoes with lighting rather than selective colour.
> 
> Also, for shots like this, consider turning the mother a little further from the camera in order to accentuate the pregnancy.



Agreed, the use of the "dappled" light on the shoes is very nice. Maybe taken in portrait orientation where the couples faces are there in color would help.

I'll give you a point for creativity because as others have said, this is a much better use of selective color than most images.


----------



## Canuckphotos (Oct 3, 2017)

I took a more side profile of them and the shoes however doesn’t have that lighting. I can crop it in a little and get the heads out and maybe try a colour version of that photo and post results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canuckphotos (Oct 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Oct 3, 2017)

Canuckphotos said:


> Don’t be too harsh


So I'm thinking it's a girl.  One thing: You could easily tone down the pink color quite a bit and still get the message across.  Doesn't have to be a beacon.


----------



## Designer (Oct 3, 2017)

I like that better.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2017)

Grey, purple and pink...  Somewhere I hear a designer turning over in his grave!   When doing work of this nature, the pre-shoot consult is essential.  Clients rarely consider choices in clothing style or colour and as the expert, your input is critical to delivering a final, polished product. 

Looking at the image in detail, a points jump out at me.  First of all, Dad is nearly invisible, except for his arms, which look like they belong to Mom, and she looks like she has grey sleeves....

My approach would have been to have Mom turn a little more to her right.  Not a lot, but just enough to profile her pregnancy, then have Dad shift a little too his left, and have her arms on the outside, under his.  This does two things, it clearly shows both of their arms, and it also shows her wedding ring (if one is worn). 

As far as the colours go, since the pink of the shoes is obviously critical, I would have suggest a darker green for one parent and a blue for the other.  Muted tones of similar value will provide the greatest contrast with the pink without clashing as well as allow for a clear separation between the two sets of arms.


----------



## Canuckphotos (Oct 3, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Grey, purple and pink...  Somewhere I hear a designer turning over in his grave!   When doing work of this nature, the pre-shoot consult is essential.  Clients rarely consider choices in clothing style or colour and as the expert, your input is critical to delivering a final, polished product.
> 
> Looking at the image in detail, a points jump out at me.  First of all, Dad is nearly invisible, except for his arms, which look like they belong to Mom, and she looks like she has grey sleeves....
> 
> ...



Thanks for the valuable input ! Much appreciated and definitely stuff to consider moving forward. This was my first of this kind and they weren’t paying customers. This is me getting me feet wet. This is one of my friends and even though we had that relationship going into this I still felt shy for some reason LOL. I kinda wish she wore a plaid shirt but again I’m not at that comfort level yet. 

Everyone has to start somewhere ? Ha ha 


Here’s one of the side 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 4, 2017)

I also think the selective color should have been portrait with that pose.  I also think selective coloring is a gimmick.  But in that shot it's appropriate.  Also agree the pink should be dialed down a notch though.


----------



## timor (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't really get the idea of this picture. Is this shot for someone ? So, why the faces are missing ? Or is this about general pregnancy  and the romanticism of expectancy. In that case just the hands and shoes ( coloured,  ) would make pretty good stock photo.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 4, 2017)

That last one is getting there. I would suggest a snoot to put more light on the shoes or get try to get both shoes in the light.


----------

